# libpopt.a and libintl.a



## pedz (May 26, 2003)

I am trying to get GNUCash on my system and I'm doing it by hand.  So far I have not been able to find a recompiled version.

I'm actually documenting this process at this web page.

I came across a problem with libpopt.a.  If I compile it normally (with the NLS option), it uses libintl.a but it does not reference it in the makefile.  If I add it into the makefile by hand, everything is fine.  But then when I go to the next step which is to make ORBit2, it has the same problem.  It tries to use libpopt.a but can not because it needs to also reference libintl.a.

This seems like "normal" unix to me but I'm surprised that two pieces of software make the same mistake.  So I'm wondering if there is some type of magic that can be added that says in effect "libpopt.a depends upon libintl.a".

Currently I got past the problem by configuring libpopt.a --without-nls.

Any ideas of what is going on?

Thanks,
Perry


----------



## Darkshadow (May 26, 2003)

Unless you need the natural language stuff, you can configure everything _--without-nls_.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 12, 2003)

Has anyone managed to get GNUCASH to work under OS X?  On the website:  http://www.gnucash.org/en/index.phtml it says that it does.....but how?


----------



## pedz (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, it does using fink.  I'm at work right now and do not have the "how to" but I will try to remember to append it to this thread when I get home.

The first few steps is to get fink and then do a selfupdate (or is it updateself).  Fink is at fink.sourceforge.org.

From there you pull in gnucash from the "unstable" tree.  On the fink FAQ, there is a description of how to pull in from the unstable tree.  Then you just go through the long process of installing everything.  Takes about 24 hours of compute time.


----------

